# new to vector works...



## emilyhood (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello there,

i am an interior design student new to vector works. I am currently trying to teach myself the fundamentals of the program. I am using vector works 2008 and can not find simple furniture / fixture templates. I am trying to find toilets, sinks, couches etc and can only find "toilet stalls", "table and chairs"..

This may be a very silly question but I would love some help please if possible!

Thank you


----------



## jrgunn (Sep 4, 2009)

I know your pain. Best advice: Google "vectorworks video tutorials". These will lead you through a project, and explains much of what you need. As far as finding furniture, in the resource bar, click on "find on disk" and it will search the database for what you want. It will be a 3D symbol, but don't let that throw you; you can always flatten it out.


----------

